# Cambiar sensor de una camara ip ??



## mjnavapo (Mar 9, 2007)

Alguien sabe si se puede cambiar el sensor de una camara ip ??

tengo una camara con un sensor cmos y quisiera ponerle un ccd de mas calidad (sobretodo en condiciones de baja luminoxidad).

Sabeis si es tan facil como desoldar uno y soldar el otro??

La camara es esta:
http://www.veoeurope.com/download/brochure/VIPN_1100_Product_Sheet_ES.pdf

PD: es que las que tienen CCD son muy caras y ya que tengo la mia que me va muy bien...


----------



## Apollo (Mar 9, 2007)

Mensaje movido a PC Hardware.

Saludos


----------



## mjnavapo (Mar 9, 2007)

¿?


----------



## mjnavapo (Mar 10, 2007)

no lo pille la primera vez

Yo pensaba que era mas bien de video, ya que realmente se basa mi pregunta en si a una camara con cmos se le puede cambiar el sensor por un ccd...


----------

